# Security Checks



## Abdelrahman (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear All,

Any body have a clue how long does it take for security checks country wise?

Any did a statistics on each country especially high risk countries for how long it took for each country?

Thanks

Abdelrahman

Agent Online Application 176 (Relative) 13/07/2010 || Medicals & PCC: Done||CO Allocated :17 June 2011|| (233914) Eng. Techst || Under security Checks since 22/06/2011


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont think anyone knows hwo long security checks take.

Usually high risk takes longer than low risk. As to a breakdown on each country I think the only people who can give you that information is ASIO. (which I dont think they'll be doing any time soon).

The length of time spent waiting is also dependent on how buys ASIO is at the time, of which lately they have been processing a large number of applications so Im guessing whatever the standard wait time was before, it is now longer.

Just be patient and keep waiting. If you feel you have been waiting for an unreasonable amount of time eg over a year, you may want to contact your CO.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I've read from quite a few posters from high risk countries that they waited for up to 12 months or more. Some who had to submit security checks last year are still wating.

ASIO is flooded with asylumn seeker checks which accounts for the blowout in processing of visa applicants. Once it goes to ASIO, it's not in DIAC's control and even asking ASIO can give no further clue as to how long it takes to get it done.


----------



## Abdelrahman (Jun 24, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've read from quite a few posters from high risk countries that they waited for up to 12 months or more. Some who had to submit security checks last year are still wating.
> 
> ASIO is flooded with asylumn seeker checks which accounts for the blowout in processing of visa applicants. Once it goes to ASIO, it's not in DIAC's control and even asking ASIO can give no further clue as to how long it takes to get it done.


Ya it is the bad truth... My CO told me it would take upto 18 months 
I am in heart pain... Can't express my frustration


----------



## Hassan Warraich (Feb 11, 2010)

Does the security checks are initiated after an applicant is requested to submit PCC and recieving of PCC?In some case as we have seen the timelines of Forum Members,that they have received the visa grant letters in a time span of couple of months?

Please explain the whole process,and why some applicants are granted visas as soon as their Medicals and PCC are received against COs request to submit,and in some cases the decision is pending after Medicals and PCC receipt? What are the reasons for visa grant and pending decision.Why the medicals and PCC are requested?

Thanks

Hassan


----------



## voebe (Apr 15, 2011)

A police clearance is part of the character test part of your application and a medical is to check that you do not have any medical illnesses that will make you a burden to the australian system.


As for why some countries take longer than others its easy. If you have an applicant from the US, UK, Canada (all low risk countries), ASIO are able to conduct a quick security check via their own intelligence organisations. I believe ( but dont quote me on this) that they have agreements allowing them to share certain types of information quite quickly.

If another applicant from Morocco, Nigeria or Saudi Arabia( all high risk countries) were to apply the security checks that are conducted may require investigations via several external agencies and ASIO would take a longer time to gather all the information that they need.

There is also the added wait time now because ASIO has an increased workload. So some high rsk applicants who would have only waited 6 months may wait a year or more.

Disclaimer : I am not a migration agent. All I know is from being a part of this forum, submitting a spouse visa and doing research on the internet


----------



## Hassan Warraich (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear voebe;

thanks for your reply !

but my question is still needs to be answered ! I have had applied in August 2009 and in between this period they were telling me that my application in under routine processing and then they were telling me that now your is under checking process.Now in June 2011 they have required me to submit Medicals and PCC,what does it means?At what stage my application is?I am from an HR country and my application is in Priority 2 slab.Visa category is 176 sponsored.


----------



## Abdelrahman (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan Warraich said:


> Dear voebe;
> 
> thanks for your reply !
> 
> but my question is still needs to be answered ! I have had applied in August 2009 and in between this period they were telling me that my application in under routine processing and then they were telling me that now your is under checking process.Now in June 2011 they have required me to submit Medicals and PCC,what does it means?At what stage my application is?I am from an HR country and my application is in Priority 2 slab.Visa category is 176 sponsored.


I think you will get the grant within few days after DIAC receive the medicals and the PCC.

Congratulation in advance.


----------

